# Blurred Vision After 30 Mile



## Stephenmacleod (12 Apr 2020)

Anybody ever experienced blurred vision after a long cycle (30 mile). I got it towards the end of a 30 mile cycle a couple of days ago and wondered if it's common. Thanks


----------



## ColinJ (12 Apr 2020)

It sounds like your energy reserves might have been getting low. Did you eat anything before or during the ride? (Or drink some kind of energy drink to top you up.)

When I first started cycling I used to have the same problem after 30-40 miles. These days I am okay for that kind of distance but anything over about 50 miles I would make sure that I took a snack and/or energy drinks with me. (And a big breakfast before setting out.)


----------



## HLaB (12 Apr 2020)

When I first started to cycle in hotter temperatures I could experience that around 90miles if I'd let my self dehydrate.


----------



## fossyant (12 Apr 2020)

Heat, dehydration and no energy reserves. Quite common if you don't fuel especially when new to cycling.


----------



## kynikos (12 Apr 2020)

Bonkety, bonkety, bonk, bonk, bonk!


----------



## Stephenmacleod (12 Apr 2020)

ColinJ said:


> It sounds like your energy reserves might have been getting low. Did you eat anything before or during the ride? (Or drink some kind of energy drink to top you up.)
> 
> When I first started cycling I used to have the same problem after 30-40 miles. These days I am okay for that kind of distance but anything over about 50 miles I would make sure that I took a snack and/or energy drinks with me. (And a big breakfast before setting out.)



Thanks for the reply. I only had a small bowl of cereal before heading off (early morning ride) and had a water bottle with me. I will definitely be sure to fuel up properly next time. Felt strong the whole ride and averaging a decent speed till the last few hundred meters then felt terrible. First time its happened and hopefully last.👍


----------



## Stephenmacleod (12 Apr 2020)

HLaB said:


> When I first started to cycle in hotter temperatures I could experience that around 90miles if I'd let my self dehydrate.



Thanks for the reply, terrible feeling will be sure to plan better next time around.


----------



## Stephenmacleod (12 Apr 2020)

fossyant said:


> Heat, dehydration and no energy reserves. Quite common if you don't fuel especially when new to cycling.



Thanks for the reply, had a feeling it was something along these lines, terrible feeling. After a bite to eat, good drink and good couple off hours sleep it cleared up.


----------



## Stephenmacleod (12 Apr 2020)

kynikos said:


> Bonkety, bonkety, bonk, bonk, bonk!



My first bonk and hopefully last 😂 terrible feeling .


----------



## Fab Foodie (12 Apr 2020)

Stephenmacleod said:


> Anybody ever experienced blurred vision after a long cycle (30 mile). I got it towards the end of a 30 mile cycle a couple of days ago and wondered if it's common. Thanks


Chances are that you over-did it and are not as fit as you think you are. Pace is everything if you are not used to that distance and in this temperature. As long as you ate OK before, 30 miles should not require a fuel stop.


----------



## Ridgeway (12 Apr 2020)

Heat exhaustion ?


----------



## Stephenmacleod (12 Apr 2020)

Fab Foodie said:


> Chances are that you over-did it and are not as fit as you think you are. Pace is everything if you are not used to that dudtance and in this temperature. As long as you ate OK before, 30 miles should not require a fuel stop.



Thanks for the reply mate, I only had a small amount before setting off in the morning with nothing else throughout the ride. Felt strong throughout the whole cycle and didn't feel it was to much it was just the blurry vision that got me. Definitely sounds as if I hadn't ate enough before setting off, one that I will definitely learn from. I've attached a screenshot of my pace/speed.


----------



## ColinJ (13 Apr 2020)

Stephenmacleod said:


> My first bonk and hopefully last 😂 terrible feeling .


Indeed! Read _THIS _- ha ha...


----------



## Stephenmacleod (13 Apr 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Indeed! Read _THIS _- ha ha...



Cracking read 👍


----------



## Grant Fondo (13 Apr 2020)

kynikos said:


> Bonkety, bonkety, bonk, bonk, bonk!


Oh yes, then the 5 minute Mars Bar or Marathon break, worked a treat


----------



## BrumJim (13 Apr 2020)

Stephenmacleod said:


> Anybody ever experienced blurred vision after a long cycle (30 mile). I got it towards the end of a 30 mile cycle a couple of days ago and wondered if it's common. Thanks


Not blurred, but I've had strobing after 40 miles including lots of hills. That was deeply unpleasant, but resolved with a quick fix of sugar.


----------

